# 2006 ACSI Camping Card



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I e-mailed ACSI to ask how long it would take for them to get the new 2006 Camping Card and site list to me. They replied yesterday that it would take 2 weeks. I think this means that it is on the verge of being published rather than they are not very fast with despatching it !

G


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

It's already published. I've had mine ages, round about Christmas I think.
I applied for it in the autumn when they were doing a deal.

The delay could simply be that it's springtime and volume of orders.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Got mine too, it took approx 3 weeks from order to arrival - now waiting for the 2006 France Aires book I ordered it on 2nd so hopefully should have it in another couple of weeks time [I phoned to place the order but unfortunalely the lady I spoke to didn't speak my kind of french . . so reverted to the trusty Internet once again]


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Just ordered mine over the phone and the girl said it would be in the post today, if it takes 2 weeks it must be by pony express.
The phone no and address are CampingCard ACSI UK, The Garden Cottage, 3 Old Rectory Cottages, Vicarage Lane, Sherbourne, Warwickshire CV34 8AB, Tel. 0870 432 8226.
I could not order on-line


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for the UK contact details 

I hoped they would have a stand at the NEC or the Caravan Club would have them but only saw the Camping Cheques stand - a missed opportunity there.

We found the ACSI card very useful last year

Steve


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hello vicdicdoc

Please could you tell me which website you ordered the 2006 aires book from?

Kind Regards

Frank


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Just received my acsi book 2 days after ordering. The 3 English sites that were in last years book have not joined this year! shame.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

bauldy said:


> Just received my acsi book 2 days after ordering. The 3 English sites that were in last years book have not joined this year! shame.


For those interested, here is a list of 2005 and 2006 ACSI campsites by country to show the differences.

2006............. (2005) 
3.... Norway... (Nil) 
2.... Sweden.... (Nil) 
17.. Denmark.. (10) 
148 The Netherlands (89) 
22.. Belgium.... (13) 
11.. Luxembourg (8 ) 
89.. Germany. (52) 
26.. Switzerland. (22) 
43.. Austria..... (26) 
8... Czech Republic (6) 
3... Hungary.... (4) 
3... Slovenia.... (3) 
10.. Croatia..... (6) 
382. France...... (290) 
54... Spain....... (47) 
5.... Portugal.... (Nil) 
124. Italy......... (88 ) 
Nil .. England.... (3)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I guess I'm not surprised by this Gillian. Campsites here seem to be selling up to the CC or C&CC and then you have to book them months in advance. Shame though.

G


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

I stopped at Townsend Touring & Camping Park early last year and must say it is a lovely site, a bit expensive but the facilities are top class and in a beautiful location, so when i saw it in the 2005 asci book i thought i would be getting a bargain but its not in 2006 edition. It is in the asci Eurocamping listing but not at 14 euros. I might be daft but i would probably go again even at top dollar.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

fdhadi said:


> Hello vicdicdoc
> 
> Please could you tell me which website you ordered the 2006 aires book from?
> 
> ...


http://www.campingfrance.com/

then click on drop down menu under 'guides et revues' I think there is an English translation at somepoint

8)


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks twooks

Sorted last week! :wink:


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

i GET THE CARD FROM cAMP AND CARAVAN CLUB. for £5. Didn't know there was a book?
How much is it and what benefits are there. I travel during July/August in Europe so would this book help or not?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

It's a book showing all the campsites which accept the ACSI card and is useful in that it means you can plan your journey.

Just a thought. You do mean the ACSI card?
Some folk have mixed it up with the Camping Carnet CCI. Camping Card International.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Have they sorted the insurance issues wth the cci card?

Olley


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

I am confused. Thought I knew all about campsites but I obviously haven't got a clue about the ACSI card. Thought it was ther CCI card from camping caravan.

Can someone explain its cost, benefit to campers and how it works please?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This explains it Chris. We've never used it before but are going away in April so hope we will be able to save with it.

http://www.campingcard.com/

G


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

ahah! Now I know .Trouble is I am still in work and can't go low season.
Will retire one day and set off for the sun. Never mind.
Thanks Grizzly


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Great thing retirement - highly recommended ! Meanwhile thank you for your support of the Teacher's pension scheme who now support me.

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I ordered the ACSI card online -ie printed the order form and sent it and cheque to ACSI Publishing at an address in Hounslow as instructed on the website. This was on 6th March.

I've still not heard from them and now cannot contact them. The UK telephone number from the website puts me through to SunnCamp holidays who have only a recorded message saying they are not available. I notice it is the same phone number as that given by bauldy for a Sherborne address earlier in this thread.

I've e-mailed their address in Holland and also via the contact us form on their website but have had no answers. Next step is to phone their Dutch number I suppose.

Has anyone else had problems ?

G


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> I ordered the ACSI card online -ie printed the order form and sent it and cheque to ACSI Publishing at an address in Hounslow as instructed on the website. This was on 6th March.
> 
> I've still not heard from them and now cannot contact them. The UK telephone number from the website puts me through to SunnCamp holidays who have only a recorded message saying they are not available. I notice it is the same phone number as that given by bauldy for a Sherborne address earlier in this thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Motorhomer- thank you so much. I've been trying to get through to the Dutch number today with no success and on the strength of your letter will go ahead and cancel the cheque.

Grrr!!

Thank again

G


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

*ACSI Card*

I tried to ring the number aswell and got , like a lot of you, the answering service . Left twice a message and nobody has rung back. I just called Holland and the girl couldn't believe it when I told her about the Sunncamp answering machine. She apologized and assured me that the cheques are sent to Holland once a week, normally on a Friday, than processed and the cards are posted after another week. So all in all it can take up to 3 weeks to get it. I gave her a little earful ( was easy to do as I am Dutch) and she will get in contact with Sunncamp to discuss the problem. Hopefully this has solved it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Well done 1946. Whatever you did seems to have unblocked something !
I could not cancel my cheque without payment so decided to give the e-mail addresses one more chance. Both have replied and assure me that they have received payment and the book and card are on the way.

What puzzles me is that the cheque has not been cleared by my bank. Ah well ! I can deal with paying them afterwards. What I want is the card before it is high season and too late to use it this year.

Thanks

G


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

*ACSI card*

I can imagine it will take a month for the cheque to be cleared in your account as it is posted to Holland and than cleared overhere. 
Might be a little " double Dutch " but hey as long as it did the trick !!

Maddie


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Well done 1946. Whatever you did seems to have unblocked something !
> I could not cancel my cheque without payment so decided to give the e-mail addresses one more chance. Both have replied and assure me that they have received payment and the book and card are on the way.
> 
> What puzzles me is that the cheque has not been cleared by my bank. Ah well ! I can deal with paying them afterwards. What I want is the card before it is high season and too late to use it this year.
> ...


Hello Grizzly.

The bank should have treated the cheque as lost in the post & cancelled it for nothing.

Glad the card is now on its way.

Motorhomer


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hurray !
Hurray !
It arrived today !

G


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

I am glad to hear it. I just mailed my cheque !! Let's see how long it will take.

Maddie


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Register here on Monday.
Card and Book arrived Friday.
Cheque by return.
Very trusting.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

posted my cheque on the 23rd March and received the card yesterday 10th April. Not bad as I had expected it to be about that time. Great thing about the card is that the cheaper period starts at the end of August on a lot of campsites. 

Maddie


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Ordered our 2006 guide via post and it arrived in about ten days but they haven't cashed the cheque yet

then . . . 

popped into a local caravan dealer in Chesterfield yesterday (24th) and they had them on a display stand on the counter for £4.50!!

We had seen them available at Italian campsites last year (the Italian version of course)

Steve


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Hello vicdicdoc
> 
> Please could you tell me which website you ordered the 2006 aires book from?
> 
> ...


The 2006 Aires de services guides have arrived. Anyone wishing to order one now will receive it within 3-4 days of order.

http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/cPath/33/products_id/107

Cost is £6.00 inc VAT + P&P


----------

